# OT but age gap between you and OH



## missbabypo

I am 22 and OH is 30.
No one says anything about the age gap really except my mum who reminds me that OH is only 10 years younger than her lol.
However when I was 15 I had an 18 year old boyfriend and people thought it was disgusting 
So my question is what is the age gap between you and you OH/FOB and does annyone say anything about it?


----------



## vinteenage

I'm 18, OH is 20. No one says anything. I'll be 19 in Aug, he'll be 21 in Oct.


----------



## amygwen

Both OH and I are 21.
Although I can relate, I had a 24 year old boyfriend when I was 16.. now I think he was a total pedophile.


----------



## annawrigley

I'm 18 and FOB is 20. I was 16 when I got pregnant and he was 18. People did say stuff but only cos he ALWAYS goes for girls at least 2 years younger than him. And its creepy. :thumbup:


----------



## Hotbump

Im 20 yrs old and OH is.....28 yrs old! wow I had forgot for awhile how old he was :haha: but sometimes he acts like he is 23 :dohh: and he lied twice about his age when we were dating...ha going off topic


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm 21 and OH is 23 today! There is a year and a half between us. 

Age gap only really matters when the person is very young and partner is very grown up. At 15-16, you are TOTALLY different to most even 18+ but more so 21+ year olds who can all drink and drive and buy a house and, you know...lots of stuff. Have jobs and responsbilities and stuff. At 16 you can still be in school and as much as you may feel like a responsible adult 9/10 times you are not lol. 

I struggle to see what older men have in common with barely legal girls but saying that when I was 15 my BF was 18 so yano, i'm not being judgmental at all, but in hindsight he was probably taking advantage of my naivety and innocence. 

So yeah, once your 18/20 years old I see no problem with age gaps be it 1 year or 20. Or more but then again I still think thats a bit weird, again with the the not having much in common, but each to their own lol :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I am 19 and OH is 18. :flow:


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> I'm 21 and OH is 23 today! There is a year and a half between us.
> 
> Age gap only really matters when the person is very young and partner is very grown up. At 15-16, you are TOTALLY different to most even 18+ but more so 21+ year olds who can all drink and drive and buy a house and, you know...lots of stuff. Have jobs and responsbilities and stuff. *At 16 you can still be in school and as much as you may feel like a responsible adult 9/10 times you are not lol. *
> 
> I struggle to see what older men have in common with barely legal girls but saying that when I was 15 my BF was 18 so yano, i'm not being judgmental at all, but in hindsight he was probably taking advantage of my naivety and innocence.
> 
> So yeah, once your 18/20 years old I see no problem with age gaps be it 1 year or 20. Or more but then again I still think thats a bit weird, again with the the not having much in common, but each to their own lol :haha:

Tru dat. Noah is living proof :rofl:


----------



## 17thy

I am 18, DH is 19. He will be 20 about 4 months before I'll be 19 though. So theres about 1 year and 4 months difference between us. Not too much. :)


----------



## Lucy22

He's about three months older than me. Were both 22 :flower:


----------



## lily123

I'm 21, Jamie is 22.
x


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

im 17 , fob is 18, ( he was born in 92 , i was 94 )


----------



## Burchy314

I am 18 OH is 20. There is exactly 1 year and 12 days between us. And no one has said anything about it.

And like others have said I don't think age difference is a big deal unless you are like 15 dating a way older guy just because 1) it is illegal and 2) at 15 your not very mature and you can't relate to people that are older and independent.

When I was 15 I did have a 22 year old trying to date me (I said no though haha. I thought it was creepy since he was much older) but now that I am 18 and a lot different then I was at 15 I wouldn't find it creepy dating someone like 5 years older then me.


----------



## aidensxmomma

I turned 20 last month and my OH will be 22 in September. So there's a little less than two years between us. It's kind of funny because my OH's younger sister is only about 4 1/2 months younger than me.


----------



## Lauraxamy

9 years between me and my OH, he's almost 29. I was 17 when we met and he was 26. Nobody's said anything about the age gap, or at least not to my face :haha: x


----------



## stefni_x

Im 18 & OH/FOB Is 20 , So theres like 2 yrs between us , no one really says anything (i dont think) and we have been together since i was 12 & he was 14 lol


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 20 and he will be 29 next week :)


----------



## lilosmum

Like exactly 3 years I am 15, 16 in Aug he is 18, 19 in Aug. When I think about it is very weird age difference but we just clicked!


----------



## sarah0108

Both 18, he is 15 days older than me :lol:


----------



## fantastica

We're the same age...exactly, we have the same birthday and were born in the same hospital :dohh: i'm 7 hours older though :) and yes we get comments...but only because people think we're odd. Or his friends used to think I was making it up! X


----------



## syntaxerror

About 2.5 months, lol. He's an Aries, I'm a Gemini, and we're both snakes on the Chinese placemats!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I have just turned 20 and OH is 22 coming up to 23 in December (twice weeks after LOs birthday and 4 days before xmas!)


----------



## Burchy314

fantastica said:


> *We're the same age...exactly, we have the same birthday* and were born in the same hospital :dohh: i'm 7 hours older though :) and yes we get comments...but only because people think we're odd. Or his friends used to think I was making it up! X

That is so cool lol.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Kians_Mummy said:


> I have just turned 20 and OH is 22 coming up to 23 in December (twice weeks after LOs birthday and *4 days before xmas!*)

Your OHs birthday is my birthday too lol
There's 5 years betwen me and my OH, and noone really says anything...it would be weird if I ws 14 and he was 19 or something, but by this point I don't think 5 yeas is a big deal. Or 8 years, for that matter :thumbup:


----------



## lizardbreath

aidensxmomma said:


> I turned 20 last month and my OH will be 22 in September. So there's a little less than two years between us. It's kind of funny because my OH's younger sister is only about 4 1/2 months younger than me.

Theres 1 year and 1 month between us . Hes 22 I'm 21. 
My OHs sister is 5 months to the day younger then me and she always thinks shes so much younger lol


----------



## lucy_x

OH is 18months older than me :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

OH's is 23, I'm 21. We are two years and two days apart, haha. His birthday is August 9th and mines the 11th so we celebrate on the 10th :)


----------



## divershona

he's younger than me :blush: got my self a toy boy :haha: im 19 and he's 18


----------



## flower94

I'm 17, OH is 20


----------



## Thaynes

We are both 19. He is 7 months older than me, well it isn't exactly 7 months, lol. August to March


----------



## mayb_baby

OH is 7months and 2days older :haha:
Im 20 2nd July he is 21 on 4th December


----------



## laura1991

I was the older one in mine and fob relationship there was a year and 2 weeks between us, hes 18 me 19 :)


----------



## flutterbywing

I'm 23 and OH or FOB or whatever he is at the moment is 28


----------



## we can't wait

DH and I are only a year and a half apart, so we don't really run into people judging us due to an age gap. The only time our age was a problem was when we first got together and I was 16, while he was 18. For some reason a 16 year old with an 18 year old is gross... but a 22 year old with a 20 year old is normal? :shrug:

:flow:


----------



## tasha41

My OH is exactly 15 months older than I am. He's 23 in July and I'm 22 in October. No one's ever said anything to us, because he was only the grade up in school, etc.


----------



## stephx

3.5 years :flower:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm 16, 17 in September and he is 21, 22 in January.* We are 4 years, 8 months and 6 days apart.* We used to get comments a lot, when I was 15 and he was 20. I guess everyone is just used to it now though. I honestly don't even notice the difference in our age, we just click so well. :flow:


----------



## missbabypo

Its nice to see that no-one has had a negative experience with having an older partner.
When I was 15 and going out with the guy 3 years older than me it was his 'friends' that had a problem with it. They called him a kiddie fidler and managed to convince his family that if he slept with me I would go to the police and cry rape!! He didn't know how old I was when we started seeing eachother (he thought I was only a year younger than him as I was friend with his brother) and he respected me in the way that he never asked for sex and we both lost our v plates when I was 16 (and a half) and he was 19


----------



## missbabypo

Its nice to see that no-one has had a negative experience with having an older partner.
When I was 15 and going out with the guy 3 years older than me it was his 'friends' that had a problem with it. They called him a kiddie fidler and managed to convince his family that if he slept with me I would go to the police and cry rape!! He didn't know how old I was when we started seeing eachother (he thought I was only a year younger than him as I was friend with his brother) and he respected me in the way that he never asked for sex and we both lost our v plates when I was 16 (and a half) and he was 19


----------



## rainbows_x

No-oe has ever said anything negative about it, 8 and a bit years seems like alot, but most peole think I am older than I am and that he is younger. When his mates found out how old I was they apparently high fived him! I like having a old guy, though it is scary he will be 30 next year and I'm not even 21 yet.


----------



## Leah_xx

I'm 18, FOB is 18. Turning 19 August 19.
There is like 8 months between our birthdays


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I'm 20 he's 24. I was 19 and he was 23 when we got together.


----------



## MissMamma

i'm 19 and he's 22. i like the age difference dont ask me why but it was always a thing i had that i could never be with a guy younger than me. i think its down to the fact that men are so much more immature than us girls :)


----------



## Rhio92

I'm 18 and FOB is 22. We got together 2 days after my 17th, when he was still 20. No one's ever said anything, he seems younger, and is quite immature (didn't see it before though!) :haha:


----------



## nicole_

me and OH are both 19 with 5 months between us :) 

i think age gaps arent important when you get to 18-20ish but i think they matter when their younger and their OH is significantly older? as i think you age a lot around then


----------



## smatheson

I am 18 and OH is 18 and will be 19 in september. 9 month age gap.
I dont think anything of age as long as its not like reall far apart. My uncle's friend who is 5 was dating a 19 year old :wacko:


----------



## Burchy314

smatheson said:


> I am 18 and OH is 18 and will be 19 in september. 9 month age gap.
> I dont think anything of age as long as its not like reall far apart. My uncle's friend who is 5 was dating a 19 year old :wacko:

Now that's illegal lol a 5 year old shouldn't be dating anyone:haha:


----------



## smatheson

OMG lol I ment 50:haha::blush: sorry


----------



## cammy

I'm 19 and OH is 18 :S but he's only younger by 3 months. His birthday is next month.


----------



## ShelbyLee

i am 20 OH is 26.. i never think about the age gap..

i was a week past 18 when i met him and he was a week to 24


----------



## Char.due.jan

FOB is 20 and I'm 18

I was 16 when we met and he was 19


----------



## BrEeZeY

OH turns 21 sunday and ill turn 21, 2 months and 4 days after him C: 

everyone says he looks older than what he is but thats cause he graduated school and been working full time since he was 16... so ppl think he is like 25-26 so they ask me all the time how old he really is lol 
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/mybaby.jpg dont think he looks old but others think so! lol 
whatever happened to the show off ur OH thread?


----------



## Hotbump

I dont think he looks 25 he looks 21 to me :shrug:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I'm 18 and OH is 25.
To be completely honest I dont notice the age gap and we act the same and think the same, we are just different sex versions of eachother lol. :) 
BUT everyone had something to say when we started meeting up and going out for the first time, I was 16 and he was 23. I had literally finished and left school about 3-4 weeks before and he had been out of education nearly 7 years lol. But after I had to make some desicions about who my true friends were, people stopped saying things (to my face). My 'best' buddy tried 1000 times to split us up, I'm not sure what made her hate him so much, she even tried to tell me he was 27 not 23, I was at his house at the time and he showed me his birth certificate lol.. I don't speak to her any more lol, she weren't too happy about my pregnancy announcement either! lol x


----------



## annawrigley

EllaAndLyla said:


> I'm 18 and OH is 25.
> To be completely honest I dont notice the age gap and we act the same and think the same, we are just different sex versions of eachother lol. :)
> BUT everyone had something to say when we started meeting up and going out for the first time, I was 16 and he was 23. I had literally finished and left school about 3-4 weeks before and he had been out of education nearly 7 years lol. But after I had to make some desicions about who my true friends were, people stopped saying things (to my face). My 'best' buddy tried 1000 times to split us up, I'm not sure what made her hate him so much, she even tried to tell me he was 27 not 23, I was at his house at the time and he showed me his birth certificate lol.. I don't speak to her any more lol, she weren't too happy about my pregnancy announcement either! lol x

Sounds like your friend was just looking out for you. If I had a 16 year old friend who was with a 23 year old guy I'd be concerned too! x


----------



## _laura

I'm 20 and Scott is 21. Theres 10 months and a few days between us :)


----------



## Burchy314

BrEeZeY said:


> OH turns 21 sunday and ill turn 21, 2 months and 4 days after him C:
> 
> everyone says he looks older than what he is but thats cause he graduated school and been working full time since he was 16... so ppl think he is like 25-26 so they ask me all the time how old he really is lol
> https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/mybaby.jpg dont think he looks old but others think so! lol
> whatever happened to the show off ur OH thread?

He looks 20 to me...

My OH looks his age(20) when his face is shaved, but when he has a beard and everything going he looks 23-24.

And We should bump that up, wait wasnt that in the pregnantcy forum, if it is we need to start one here.


----------



## samface182

2 years, 1 month. i'll be 20 in a fortnight, OH will be 22 in august :)


----------



## samface182

when i was 15, i was with a guy who was 27 :blush: we were together for 3 years though! lived together etc.


----------



## leoniebabey

FOB was just turned 19 when i met him and i was 15 (month before 16th birthday)
so there was about a 3 year age gap 

but i once had a shall we say breif encounter with someone who was 25, i was 15. looking back i can see just how wrong that was but at the time ...


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm 20 and OH is 21. There's about 16 months between us.


----------



## kittycat18

We are both 18 years old but I am older by just over 3 months :flower:


----------



## somegirl

I'm 21 and my daughters dad is 27. I was 19 and he was 25 when we started dating. But he acts like he is 16. Ppl use to say stuff cus I was 19 but after I turned 20 no one said much, needless to say he is very immature and is actually I'n jail right now. And has never seen his daughter, by his choice. He broke up with me when I was 8months pregnant and started dating another girl the day after. Sorry that was very off topic.


----------



## annawrigley

samface182 said:


> when i was 15, i was with a guy who was 27 :blush: we were together for 3 years though! lived together etc.

Roung [-X


----------



## samface182

annawrigley said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> when i was 15, i was with a guy who was 27 :blush: we were together for 3 years though! lived together etc.
> 
> Roung [-XClick to expand...

i know right?! back then i was totally in love and didn't see the harm. now, looking back, i'm like ew. so woing!


----------



## lily123

samface182 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> when i was 15, i was with a guy who was 27 :blush: we were together for 3 years though! lived together etc.
> 
> Roung [-XClick to expand...
> 
> i know right?! back then i was totally in love and didn't see the harm. now, looking back, i'm like ew. so woing!Click to expand...

most definitely WOING :winkwink:


----------



## samface182

lily123 said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> when i was 15, i was with a guy who was 27 :blush: we were together for 3 years though! lived together etc.
> 
> Roung [-XClick to expand...
> 
> i know right?! back then i was totally in love and didn't see the harm. now, looking back, i'm like ew. so woing!Click to expand...
> 
> most definitely WOING :winkwink:Click to expand...

aaaaaaw. just realised that i'm in your sig ;)


----------



## bbyno1

Im 22 and OH is 21.Im one year & 4 months older


----------



## MommyGrim

1.5 years between me and OH. I just turned 18 and OH is 19, 20 in November. :flower:


----------



## x_ellen

i'm 17, (18 in 6 months today! :happydance:) and OH is 23, 24 in september.. so about 6 years, no one really comments on it cos he looks ALOT younger..
we've been together for just over 3 years so i was 14 and he was 21ish.. ugh, just realised how bad that was!! :wacko: although i never knew how old he was when we started dating i just took it for granted that he was my age, and he thought i was older.. we're happy anyway! age is just a number :flower: xx


----------



## lily123

x_ellen said:


> i'm 17, (18 in 6 months today! :happydance:) and OH is 23, 24 in september.. so about 6 years, no one really comments on it cos he looks ALOT younger..
> we've been together for just over 3 years so i was 14 and he was 21ish.. ugh, just realised how bad that was!! :wacko: although i never knew how old he was when we started dating i just took it for granted that he was my age, and he thought i was older.. we're happy anyway! age is just a number :flower: xx

Yeah have to admit that is quite bad!
When i was 15 i dated a 20 year old, in my head i thought it was 'cool' to be going with an older guy, but now It does concern me a little bit what must go through these guys heads when they're hooking up with children (because thats what you are at 14, 15) and i'd absolutely flip my lid if my daughter ever did this.
xx


----------



## annawrigley

I just cannot see what a 21 year old grown man would want with a 14 year old child :shrug: It worries me in all honesty x


----------



## stephx

annawrigley said:


> I just cannot see what a 21 year old grown man would want with a 14 year old child :shrug: It worries me in all honesty x

I agree, defiantly not right! It's not like a 21 year old woman would date a 14 year old boy :shrug:


----------



## x_ellen

yeah you're right, it IS bad! can't really believe it started when i was that young :wacko: now i've grown up i do find it weird and kinda creepy.. i found it weird how someone i know who is 14 going out with a 17/18 year old! then i look back an think 'bloody hell' i was worse than that! 

but we're still together, its A LOT more acceptable because i'm older now so don't get many comments :flower: xx


----------



## lily123

stephx said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> I just cannot see what a 21 year old grown man would want with a 14 year old child :shrug: It worries me in all honesty x
> 
> I agree, defiantly not right! It's not like a 21 year old woman would date a 14 year old boy :shrug:Click to expand...

exactly! and eww... that disgusting haha! xx


----------



## Jellyt

There's about 6 weeks between me and OH haha. He's my toyboy...just! I remember being 15 and getting into pubs/clubs (god knows how..I looked 12!) and kissing men who must've been in their 20's but then again I guess they could've assumed I was a young looking 18. Makes me feel a bit icky now though!


----------



## SophieGrace

theres just over a year between me and OH when i was 15 i had a 20 year old bf!! Gosh That sounds so bad!!!! :blush: not one of my proudest moments! x


----------



## kcnyx

missbabypo said:


> I am 22 and OH is 30.
> No one says anything about the age gap really except my mum who reminds me that OH is only 10 years younger than her lol.
> However when I was 15 I had an 18 year old boyfriend and people thought it was disgusting
> So my question is what is the age gap between you and you OH/FOB and does annyone say anything about it?

I'm 17, he's 20. We'll be 18 and 21 in September. Our birthdays are only 3 days apart. :) Nobody says much. Occaisionally a few comments/questions on how we met (high school, freshman and senior xD) but that's about it.


----------



## stephx

When we got together I had _just_ turned 17 and he was about to turn 21 lol, so I can't say alot x


----------



## live_in_hope

I was 18 when me and my DH got together. He was 36 so double my age. We are a perfect match and best of friends. We've been together nearly 9 years and married just over 4years. I'm 26 now and he's 44 and the age diffence of 18 years has never been a problem. He is only 5 years younger than my parents and as you can imagine, they were a little shocked to say the least and wary of his intentions but you'd only have to see us together even now after nearly 9years, that we were meant to be. I've always been quite mature for my age and he certainly doesnt act his age, so we kinda meet in the middle really. He races motorbikes (superbikes) and plays guitar in a rock band. Although rock music isnt my choice of music, I do enjoy the atmosphere around it all.
Age really is just a number and we have never come across any problems because of our gap. My parents love him and wouldnt have it any other way now, especially now as I'm expecting their first grandchild! :dance: xx


----------

